# Glock 21, 96A1, or P226



## hbkstinger (May 17, 2012)

Getting my first handgun in a few months and I was wondering whether to go with the Beretta 96A1, Glock 21 (Gen3) or the Sig P226.
Any input would really be helpful


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Just out of curiosity's sake, why those three guns?

You've got a Glock in .45, a Beretta in .40, and Sig in _____ (the 226 is available in multiple calibers), why no Glock or Beretta in 9mm or .40?

Are you thinking about carrying this gun later down the road? Are you new to shooting handguns?


----------



## sonja (Sep 16, 2011)

Gee -- why not a Sig 229, a Beretta 92 or a Glock 17? Or, a Springfield XDm 3.8 in 9mm, a S&W M&P in 40, or a nice little Sig C3 1911 (45 ACP). then again ............................. well, yes, then again.

One question -- how did you narrow it down to those three pistols? It's apples, oranges, and pears. If you said Sig 226 9mm, Glock 17 (also 9mm), Beretta 92 (also 9mm), then there's a basis for comparison. 

A lot of folks find the grip on a Glock 21 too big. Then there's the 40 S&W Beretta 96A1, and the Sig 226 - caliber unspecified.

Which do you want, and why -- 45, 40, or 9mm?

Etc., etc., etc.

Perhaps a little more information might help someone give you advice -- then again, what is it you want to hear? After all, there has to be some reason you picked 3 such different pistols.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

They're all good as far as reliability and proven performers, the fit, feel and how you shoot them is gonna be all up to you. At least you don't have a Raven or highpoint in the mix.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

First prerequisit is what caliber do you want?If you've never shot a handgun 22 is the answer.If you like a particular gun it may be available with a rimfire upper to learn the basis-this ain't no rifle.If you start out with recoil,most people fight a flinch,so the 22 ingrains the subconscience that makes recoil easier to deal with.Sight wobble is much worse when you grab a handgun.

I have no use for a 40 but I have a Beretta 92 that's 20 some years old.Has an odd feel to it but it's pleasing,and will rock-n-roll.Sigs are great pieces but just don't fit me well.The other you'd have to give me so I can make a few bucks quick.

Handle as much as possible to see what feels good.If there's something I just need to paw I hit a good gunshow.Just because it feels good doesn't mean you can shoot it well though due to caliber or the gun design's behavior.Shoot what you can but have a shooter there with you for guidance and tips.


----------

